# Luggala (Guinness House) for Sale



## Dame (Mar 8, 2017)

Speaking of haunted houses, I wonder if the Guinness House is haunted. 
It's for sale. Who else (besides @policemedic) wants to go in on it? Only $30 million.
► VIDEO: Inside the €28 million Guinness home in Luggala

ETA: Braveheart was filmed on the grounds.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Nope!

No golf course and Michael Jackson stayed there.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 9, 2017)

Put my bid in already. The place is mine.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 9, 2017)

policemedic said:


> Put my bid in already. The place is mine.



Keeping the staff, or bringing your own?


----------



## policemedic (Mar 9, 2017)

I've decided to maintain an all-female, all-ginger staff.  Interviews are ongoing.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 9, 2017)

L


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 10, 2017)

policemedic said:


> I've decided to maintain an all-female, all-ginger staff.  Interviews are ongoing.



I'll be head of security.


----------



## Dame (Mar 10, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Let me know when you're settled in, it would be nice to have you in the "Isles".
> We are headed to The Farm pretty soon, maybe for the duration.



Without me? I'm crushed. Truly crushed.



policemedic said:


> I've decided to maintain an all-female, all-ginger staff.  Interviews are ongoing.


Appointment with hairdresser made for tomorrow. What shade of red do you favor, Copper? <--- 



racing_kitty said:


> I'll be head of security.


Hehehe. You said "head."


----------



## CDG (Mar 12, 2017)

I volunteer to be the ginger taster.  You know, to make sure they aren't poisoned.


----------

